# Dog skin



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I searched and did not find much information so asked our vet.

Dog skin is more alkaline than human skin and therein lies the problem.. the more alkaline (~ 7-8.5 pH for dogs), the more susceptible to infections. 
By comparison human skin PH is around 4.5-5

Skin disorders found in dogs
http://www.infovets.com/healthydog/F770.htm


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great points ;D

but there licks can heal far greater then ours when hurt 

advancing alkaline levels can be reduce as well with (whole clean foods) and the (correct supplements)

mate"


----------

